# Frontline from Canada



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Have any of you had a bad experience with this? 
I accidently ordered Sash' Frontline from Canada, I *thought* it was coming from California. That was stupid, I shouldve looked up the abreviation for California. Anyways, I feel as if Im in a nightmare. Here in FL, fleas are BAD. However I think ive gotten conterfeit Frontline. I put the stuff on him Sat and yesterday (Tues) I was STILL finding fleas on him







His tail makes me want to cry. Ive been putting Hydrocortisone ointment on it. 
I just sprayed the sofa with Raid flea killer. Ive had good luck with that before. I want to spray the ENTIRE house but Im afraid to as I dont want him walking in it. I washed his bed.
I cant put him out in the yard for a couple of hrs until it dries, etc. 
My hubby wanted to buy him some flea shampoo but Im afraid because he looks so raw in some spots Im afraid it would burn him








I just wanted to warn the rest of you, make sure your Frontline is from the U.S. I am highly suspicious of this Canadian stuff now. 
Because I have always used Frontline on him and never had a flea problem.
Fleas are a nightmare!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm from Canada and I use Frontline, we have horrid fleas here in the warmer months. I have never had a problem using it.

Can you send it back?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Have you checked the "use by" date on the package?

dd


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I have never ordered from Canada but found this on counterfeit Frontline.

http://frontline.us.merial.com/news/news_030404.asp


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Thank you Michaela, that was imformative. I am out $32 now and today have to go out and get some locally. 
The local place is $10 more but at least they sell the REAL stuff. 
THIS stuff I ordered isnt working
I will TRY to return the Canadian Frontline. Im also going to make a complaint to Merial. 
Like I said, when I ordered, I thought it was coming from california!
Sash gets flea bite dermatitis so he is scratching like crazy


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

That is the problem when you purchase on-line, regardless of it being an on-line store, catalog or whatever. You don't know where the stock originated. Companies that make Frontline, Heartgard, Advantage, etc will not guarantee their product unless you purchase it at a veterinarian - if something goes wrong, it doesn't work, the dog has a reaction if you purchased it from the veterinarian the company will reimburse you your costs.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

FWIW I got my last FRONTLINE from my vet here in Florida and it didn't work worth squat a few months ago when I had a terrible infestation of fleas. I finally got them under control using COMFORTIS.

I'll continue to use COMFORTIS for fleas and will use FRONTLINE for ticks if/when I get the next batch!!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I"m not sure that "counterfeit" Frontline means not effective, just that it didn't go through the U.S. process or packaging. My impression is that this is a big deal cuz the manufacturer makes a lot less money on those that don't go through the U.S. process, much like with prescription drugs, etc. Does anyone have more details on this, other than the Merial or FDA link?

I've found that the Frontline works sometimes better than others. I've heard that sometimes Advantage/Advantix works better. It doesn't seem to be consistent.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

DO NOT put another topical on him until you talk to your vet. Fleas are suppose to be getting immune to the Frontline and that is why they came up with ProMeris. You still put chemicals on him if it worked or not and if you put more on you will make him very sick or kill him by overdosing him !


----------



## Dogrunner (Oct 27, 2006)

My vet also said that Frontline is no longer very effective here in Florida. I switched to Advantage, which worked great, then to K9 Advantix, which hasn't worked at all. Both Goldens are scratching themselves to death but the Malt & Ki (who both got Advantage because of age/size) are fine. So the goldens are getting scrubbed down this weekend and are being put on Capstar for a week, then I can put Advantage back on them too (I ran this through my vet, by the way).

I buy my Advantage from Australia. I bought the Advantix from the vet.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

That article never says that the Frontline is counterfeit, it says the PACKAGING is counterfeit because the dosage is in mls. and the dogs weights is listed in Kgs instead of pounds. Basically Merial is getting bent out of shape because in the US we pay more for the same drug than they do in other countries. Even if the product is made here, but sold oversees. 

BTW, Merial is an international company.


> Quote:We employ nearly 5,000 people and operate in more than 150 countries around the world.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks ninhar, that makes sense.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66That is the problem when you purchase on-line, regardless of it being an on-line store, catalog or whatever. You don't know where the stock originated. Companies that make Frontline, Heartgard, Advantage, etc will not guarantee their product unless you purchase it at a veterinarian - if something goes wrong, it doesn't work, the dog has a reaction if you purchased it from the veterinarian the company will reimburse you your costs.


just as an fyi, some online companies will refund/exchange for you if it doesn't work. i order from jefferspet.com. i ordered advantix for the first time, and it did not work at all on my dog. i called and told them about the 4 ticks we found on mikko. they said they could exchange it, i asked for frontline plus instead and they had no problem with that. they sent it out right away, no questions asked, and didn't even ask me to return the remaining advantix.


----------



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

We too live in Florida and just switched from Frontline Plus to Comfortis. One reason is that the Frontline simply wasn't working and we did get ours from our Vet. The Heartguard & flea treatment I get directly from the vet. Their supplements are ordered online.

Just as a FYI, quite a few of the dog people here in Tampa are complaining about flea problems with Frontline. My guess is that it doesn't get cold enough here to freeze.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just wanted to add that couterfiet problem shown on that link was from March 4, 2004.


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

you know, canada isnt a 3rd world country...most of this stuff we get comes from usa...the problem is that your GS had a bad case of fleas and no matter what you would of put on him/her it wouldnt have worked...maybe your dog needs something a lot stronger if its a bad case or you need maybe to see a vet to make sure its just fleas and not something else...yes in canada its all in metric cause its a law here...took us forever to get use to that back when and very often what american doesnt know is that in canada you have a limit of chemicals we are allowed to have in a product just like pesticide...a lot is refused here cause product that comes into canada are over loaded with chemicals...i live in Montreal and your not allow to put any pesticides on your grass or wherever..its not sold anymore here its band...

but like someone said in one of the post, dont buy on line cause you have no clue what your going to get...you need to read the labels just like you would if you would buy something for you...

cheers


----------

